# Login: (très bon magazine,...)



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2002)

N'y connaissant pas grand chose dans le monde UNIX j ai decidé de lire quelques revues spécialisées.... Et j ai eu la très bonne surprise en achetant "login:" de tomber sur de nombreux articles parlant d'Apple, de MacOS X. Sans oublier biensur de parler des distributions comme la nouvelle SuSe PPC,...

Pas trop mal un nom qui fait peur "Systèmes et programmation open source" mais un tres bon magazine


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2002)

http://www.loginmag.com


----------



## pacou (9 Juillet 2002)

Je dirais pour ma part qu'il fut bon.
Mais j'ai senti un changement de ligne éditoriale que je n'aime pas trop:
Avant c'était le Magazine de l'informatique alternative et en entête de la première de couverture, on voyait indiqué MacOS X, Linux, et puis d'autres.
Maintenant, c'est le magazine de l'OpenSource (ça c'est bien) mais on sent comme un revirement car dans le magazine, OpenSource est différent d'alternatif et de plus en plus on ne lit plus que sur l'opensource pour Windows.
Là, j'ai du mal.
Par contre, LinuxMag, MacPrécision, voilà du bel ouvrage.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2002)

J ai pas connu l ancienne version du magazine,... Mais la version que j ai entre les mains (juin 2002) ne parle quasi pas de Windows, on parle uniquement de linux linux et linux...

Au passage dans Linux Loader de Juillet y a une double page sur Darwin,...


----------



## pacou (10 Juillet 2002)

Ben je vais aller voir ca dès ce soir.
Mais il me semble que l'esprit "alternatif" n'y est plus, enfin ce que j'en dis... c'est ce que j'en cause comme disait ma grand mère.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Juillet 2002)

Moi j'ai adoré le HS Login spécial Mac OS X de l'année dernière (il ressemble un peu au MacPrécision mais en beaucoup plus complet). Et puis ça parlait pas mal de la programmation sur OSX...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2002)

Tiens j'aurais rien contre mettre la main la dessus... Y avait combien de page au HS ?


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (18 Juillet 2002)

Euh Login un bon magazine, oui ca peut passer, mais bon j'irai pas jusque dire que c'est un très bon magazine non plus ....

Bon ca fait quelque mois que j'ai pas acheté, ca a peut-êter changé, mais pour ce que je connaissait, une bonne partie des tutoriaux, des aides à la programation n'était que des trucs trouvés sur le net.. pourquoi l'acheter ?
et puis y'a toujours plein de faute dans leur truc, je suis pas sur qu'il ne fasse rien que une relecture de leur article..

je pourrais sortir plein d'exemple, mais bon, un qui me vient à l'exprit directement, un truc sur le php et les objets, on utilisé le signe -&gt;, et dans les pages, on trouve des -&gt; à&gt; -à -w enfin, plein de truc pas loin, mais pour le débutant,  il comprendra pas ... alors rien que pour ca, dire que c'est un bon magazine, je trouve ca abuser..

Ensuite, il s'amuse à mettre des illustrations, très bien, ca fait bien et beau, mais qu'il arrêtent de mettre des conneries aussi... un autre exemple parmi d'autres qui m'a marqué... un truc sur le C, une illustration ou la légende est : _Des programmeurs C en pleine action. _ ... déjà tu dis bon d'accord, c'est cool pour eux, mais on s'en fout un peu non ? Surtout quand on regarde l'image, et qu'on voit que l'image n'est rien d'autre qu'une LAN ..

enfin voilà, le magazine est pas trop mal c'est vrai les articles sont souvent bon, mais rempli de plein de connerie de ce genre qui font qu'il me décoit ....

Voilà, moi aussi je donne mon avis dessus /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (18 Juillet 2002)

Florent a dit:
			
		

> * Tiens j'aurais rien contre mettre la main la dessus... Y avait combien de page au HS ?  *



trop pour en faire des photocopies /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Toine</font><hr>*
et puis y'a toujours plein de faute dans leur truc, je suis pas sur qu'il ne fasse rien que une relecture de leur article..*<hr /></blockquote>

Un peu moins que dans tes postes et tes news quand même /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Toine</font><hr>* 

trop pour en faire des photocopies /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/tongue.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>
Va dormir t'en as vraiment besoin /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Florent:</font><hr />* 

Un peu moins que dans tes postes et tes news quand même /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Oui, mais déjà, c'est pas très dur, et en plus ce sont des professionels eux /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (18 Juillet 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Florent:</font><hr />* 
Va dormir t'en as vraiment besoin /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

T'inquiètes pas, je suis capable de m'en rendre compte tout seul /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2002)

Bien dormis ?


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (18 Juillet 2002)

Florent a dit:
			
		

> * Bien dormis ?  *



Non, mais bon... fait ce qu'on peut ...


----------

